#ubuntu-l10n-es 2012-07-03
<enramos> Muy buenas. Acabo de enterarme de la actualización del manual Getting Started with Ubuntu a la 12.04 pero que no está en español... le he estado echando un vistazo a las posibles formas de colaborar pero me pierdo un poco bastante con todo lo relacionado a launchpad.
<enramos> ¿hay alguna manera de conseguir las sources? ¿es docbook?
<enramos> me gustaría hacer unas pruebas...
